# MkIV GTI removing front ABS speed sensor



## Sixer (Oct 11, 2000)

Need to teplace the right front sensor. After removing the bolt I cannot remove the sensor. Tried spraying with some brake cleaner and some liquid wrench, but won't budge. I'm hesitant to try and pry it out as its made of some composite or plastic. Anyone have any suggestions? TIA


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

You're talking about removing the sensor from the knuckle, right? 

They get seized in there pretty good sometimes. Might wanna try letting it sit for a day or 2 and keep it sprayed with PB Blaster the whole time, but it's likely you'll have to break the sensor to get it out. Shouldn't matter though if you're replacing it anyway.


----------



## Sixer (Oct 11, 2000)

Thanks, yep thats the part and I was afraid of that. Just hoping it was as simple a swap as it looked. I'm going to give it a try with some vice-grips and hope.


----------



## vwaustralia (May 16, 2009)

how did this go, did you manage to get it off without breaking? I'm thinking of removing mine to clean it, assume just need an allen key but if its going to be a big issue then I may cough up the 200 bucks to get it done in a shop


----------



## Sixer (Oct 11, 2000)

Have not got to it. Had a death in the family and been busy with that. It looks to me a 10 minute swap if you can get the sensor out easily. Just jack up the car, remove the wheel and its right there. Easy access and just unfastening the connection and one machine bolt. Worst case it is stuck good like mine and maybe remove the caliper and rotor for access if it breaks.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

Those damn things can be a bitch to get out. Try thoroughly soaking it in PB Blaster or whatever and letting it sit overnight. Then get a pair of vice grips and go to town. You'll probably end up destroying the original plastic sensor in the process, but it was probably done anyway. I put some anti-seize on the new one to help get it out years later if it ever craps out again.


----------



## Sixer (Oct 11, 2000)

IJM said:


> Those damn things can be a bitch to get out. Try thoroughly soaking it in PB Blaster or whatever and letting it sit overnight. Then get a pair of vice grips and go to town. You'll probably end up destroying the original plastic sensor in the process, but it was probably done anyway. I put some anti-seize on the new one to help get it out years later if it ever craps out again.


I'm thinking of taking off the rotor and tapping it out with a piece of wood and a hammer. Hammers always work :laugh:


----------



## mkIVgladiator (Mar 6, 2013)

*front ABS sensor*

you'll never be able to tap them out.. youll have to burn it out with a propane torch then put a new one in after coating everything in caliper grease($7.99worth every penny)... usually the abs wire is the problem and not the sensor... b/c the motor mounts like to fail and pull on the abs wire :thumbdown:


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

mkIVgladiator said:


> you'll never be able to tap them out.. youll have to burn it out with a propane torch then put a new one in after coating everything in caliper grease($7.99worth every penny)... usually the abs wire is the problem and not the sensor... b/c the motor mounts like to fail and pull on the abs wire :thumbdown:


The last post in this thread was over five years ago... :facepalm:


----------

